# Price contact lenses



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me a good place to get daily contact lenses and tell me how much they cost?

Thanks


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

What kind do you use? More details the better!!


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

Johnson & Johnson Acuvue (15 Pairs) i used to buy it for 130-140 Aed, Avaliable at Any optic shop ....


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

MElady said:


> What kind do you use? More details the better!!


Hi, thanks for your help! 
I'm normally using focus dailies and I always buy the bigger packs, because they tend to be much cheaper.


----------



## bencyjack1 (Jul 17, 2012)

I get my Acuvue Advance Toric lenses which are very comfortable.. Try this one..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Any optician sells them. You don't need a prescription, you just need to tell them what you need, The prices are pretty much fixed. I just bought 90 Acuvue Moist for AED 315, but that was the old price. The lady told me the prices are just about to go up.


----------

